# Music to get me into Prokofiev?



## Xytech (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking to get into Prokofiev. I am a huge fan of his Romeo & Juliet suites, however beyond that I haven't really been exposed to much. Any recommendations?

Cheers


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

His symphonies
His Piano Concertos
His Piano sonatas 



For more specific suggestions, I need to know what you liked about Romeo and Juliet?


----------



## Xytech (Apr 7, 2011)

Hahaha. I suppose I like that it feels as though it still has form, yet it isn't conventional, explores some very cool melodies/harmonies, and gives you a lot to think about. Kind of like Shostakovich, where you have this bitterness layered in, only with Prokofiev I suppose it is a bit more subtle. But I mean stuff like suite 2-4 ' Dance' - has so much wonderful stuff layered into what could otherwise be a fairly standard movement. And of course "Romeo at Juliet's Grave" - so much power, but so much anticipation before you get there. Wonderful! 

Out of the symphonies/concertos/sonatas, where would be a good place to start? I think I'd rather start off with symphonies & piano/violin concertos as that is the form of music I am most familiar with.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Xytech said:


> Hahaha. I suppose I like that it feels as though it still has form, yet it isn't conventional, explores some very cool melodies/harmonies, and gives you a lot to think about. Kind of like Shostakovich, where you have this bitterness layered in, only with Prokofiev I suppose it is a bit more subtle. But I mean stuff like suite 2-4 ' Dance' - has so much wonderful stuff layered into what could otherwise be a fairly standard movement. And of course "Romeo at Juliet's Grave" - so much power, but so much anticipation before you get there. Wonderful!
> 
> Out of the symphonies/concertos/sonatas, where would be a good place to start? I think I'd rather start off with symphonies & piano/violin concertos as that is the form of music I am most familiar with.


Piano Concertos 2 and 3
Hmm for symphonies start with 5...and if you like that try 3 and then 2.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Cool! 

I love Prokofiev. There was a period two years ago I had an altogether unhealthy obsession for his music, and it hasn't really worn off since, and would still be unhealthy if not for the intrusion of Schumann, Wagner, Mozart, and Bach lately.

Since you like Romeo and Juliet, Cinderella and Chout are really good ballets to go to next which are very similar in style.

I think the most accessible piano concerto of his is No. 3. It really displays some good facets of Prokofiev's altogether quirky personality. There's the dreamy intro theme that breaks off rapidly into a sort of march. The piano has a personality of its own, and there's this lovely part in the middle where it joins the orchestra in the most sarcastic, bitingly witty dance one will hear. Anyways, enjoy. Argerich is the reigning queen of this concerto.






Piano Concerto No. 2 and Violin Concerto No. 1 are good segues from here.

I think a lot of people forget how good of an opera composer Prokofiev was, probably equaled only by Berg and possibly Janacek and Schoenberg in his generation. You'll probably recognize the March theme from The Love for Three Oranges, premiered in the 'Windy City' and received surprisingly poorly. But it's almost the musical equivalent of a Dali, so surrealist and 'magical' it is. Watch the great staging here.






If you enjoy this, check out War and Peace, the opera Prokofiev personally considered his greatest masterpiece.

Few people will tell you that his 2nd is the best of the 7 symphonies to start with, but I think with a bit of courage one can plunge right in. It's from his middle period, when his wildest and most dissonant music was written. Interesting to note that Prokofiev does not usually make good use of fugal structure, or structure in general even. He was a prime melodist, but usually failed to develop his ideas elaborately. His 2nd symphony (both movements) is a notable exception.






The 1st and 5th symphonies are more well-known and considerably more accessible, so do give a listen to those as well.

It took me awhile to decide what to share as my last sample, but I decided on the finale to the 7th sonata for several reasons. One is to show the sort of pianist Prokofiev was. He was conservatory trained, the 'Enfant Terrible' from the Soviet Union in his youth. But it was on paper where his most radical ideas could be transferred. In many ways, he uses a virtuosic language similar to Liszt in his piano writing. It's virtuosic because that is the way he spoke through the piano, through bravura and brilliance. This piece also shows a considerable jazz influence, and one cannot help but find it undeniably catchy.






If this rings a chord with you, Piano Sonata No. 6 is another great one, and his Toccata is a blazer as well.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I think overall, Prokofiev's output is pretty solid - what I've heard of it, anyway, I'm not as experted as member Air here by far - although admittedly some works are kind of more characteristic than others. But even things that he did which were like _almost_ rehash - eg. the _Scythian Suite (Ala i Lolli)_, which is like a Stravinsky _Rite of Spring _take-off - have enough character and individuality to distinguish them from the mass of ordinary/pure rehash. There's a lot to explore in his output (& I haven't even scratched the surface of his operatic works, but then again, I'm not really a lover of opera). He went into many directions, eg. his score, reworked into a cantata, for the film _Alexander Nevsky_ was apparently inspired (to an extent) by the patterns in Russian speech (similar to the inquiries of Janacek into his native Moravian dialect). He was a man for all seasons in many ways, and that's kind of like the beauty of his art...


----------



## Xytech (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

Thanks so very much for the advice! Air, I will follow your suggestions - sounds like a good approach. Looking forward to getting into it! 

Cheers


----------



## aarandir (Sep 13, 2011)

Please please please also check out 'Zdravitsa'. Its a cantata he composed to celebrate Stalin's 60th Birthday. It is an immense, epic piece of work, really delivers a kick in the ****!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

After hearing the ubiquitous stuff like Peter & The Wolf and Dance of the Knights I bought the DG disc which contained the Aleksandr Nevsky cantata, the Scythian Suite and the Lt. Kije Suite (which includes the famous 'Troika') - all of which are perfectly accessible and it certainly made me investigate his other works of all genres afterwards.


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

Xytech said:


> Kind of like Shostakovich, where you have this bitterness layered in, only with Prokofiev I suppose it is a bit more subtle.


I agree with you that there is bitterness woven into the music - but where Shostakovich uses bombast as an irony tool, Prokofiev is sarcastic. A lot of what he wrote sounds like a whole series of scherzos to me - bitter, dark, malevolent humour. I love it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

His Violin Concerto No. 1 - the performance by Szigeti, from 'between the wars'. The recorded sound is definitely 'historical' - and it doesn't matter.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

:lol: @ Air for showing you the 2nd symphony so soon. That's a part of him that may take time to delve into.

Since most has been said already, I'll add a new thing: the other Ballets!

Romeo & Juliet is wonderful, but Cinderella is by far my favorite ballet. I can't emphasize enough how beautiful the melodies are, but there's the whole range of emotions from hilarity to melancholy, mystery to fear:






Besides Cinderella, the Tale of the Stone Flower is another lovely suit from that same time, and his earlier ballets such as the Chout and Scythian suites are his more wild side.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

HERE:


----------



## bumtz (Aug 6, 2011)

Prokofiev is one of my favorite composers.

I would highly recommend the following works and recordings:

Piano Concerto 5: Sviatoslav Richter on Deutsche Grammophon: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000001GXD

Symphony 1 "Classical" (his most successful symphony, IMO): Orpheus Chamber Orchestra (outstanding performance beautifully recorded): http://www.amazon.com/Classical-Sym...1G9J/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1316030551&sr=8-2

Sonatas for piano and violin: performed by little known Hardy and Devos duo on Olympia. I own many recordings of these pieces, including ones by the most celebrated violinists (Oistrakh, Kremer, Mutter, Bell, etc.) but this one is the best, IMO: http://www.amazon.com/Violin-Sonata...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1316030652&sr=1-1

Violin Concertos: Rouben Aharonian, Russian Philharmonic on Arte Nova: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000005IE5

String Quartets: performed by St. Petersburg SQ on Delos: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00000JHLN

Alexander Nevsky: St. Petersburg Philharmonic / Temirkanov on RCA: http://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-Ale...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1316031068&sr=1-1


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sid James said:


> I think overall, Prokofiev's output is pretty solid - what I've heard of it, anyway, I'm not as experted as member Air here by far - although admittedly some works are kind of more characteristic than others. But even things that he did which were like _almost_ rehash - eg. the _Scythian Suite (Ala i Lolli)_, which is like a Stravinsky _Rite of Spring _take-off - have enough character and individuality to distinguish them from the mass of ordinary/pure rehash. There's a lot to explore in his output (& I haven't even scratched the surface of his operatic works, but then again, I'm not really a lover of opera). He went into many directions, eg. his score, reworked into a cantata, for the film _Alexander Nevsky_ was apparently inspired (to an extent) by the patterns in Russian speech (similar to the inquiries of Janacek into his native Moravian dialect). He was a man for all seasons in many ways, and that's kind of like the beauty of his art...


Personally I could not compare the rite of spring with Alla and Lolli (Scytian suite)..The rite is kind of "tidy" comparing to the total chaos of Prokofiev's suite...A very young composer, this suite was composed contemporary with the chaotic opera, the Gambler.

The second symphony is the same kind = weird....I love his second piano concerto

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

bumtz said:


> Prokofiev is one of my favorite composers.
> 
> I would highly recommend the following works and recordings:
> 
> ...


I hate his first.

Martin


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I hate his first.
> 
> Martin


I really like it. It might be a little overrated compared to his other symphonies,but it's always fun when a composer can write music that is charming in a quirky sort of way.


----------



## bumtz (Aug 6, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I hate his first.


To each his own. I can see how it could sound bad in poor performance (I thought Jarvi did a horrible job with it on Chandos release, and so did Rostropovich on Warner). I would still recommend checking out the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra CD if only for the instrumentation (this is a chamber group, not a full orchestra) and the recording quality (this is one of the best recorded classical music CDs I've heard).


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I love the opening to his 3rd, that is one of the most violent sounding things I can think of.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I love the opening to his 3rd, that is one of the most violent sounding things I can think of.


I enjoy the 3rd symphony, but it's kind of a mongrel; the pieces don't fit together real well.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I enjoy the 3rd symphony, but it's kind of a mongrel; the pieces don't fit together real well.


Agreed, but its quite accessible I'd say.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Personally I could not compare the rite of spring with Alla and Lolli (Scytian suite)..The rite is kind of "tidy" comparing to the total chaos of Prokofiev's suite...A very young composer...


Well, my comparison may well be superficial to some degree, but you must admit that the _Scythian Suite (Ala i Lolli) _could not have been composed without Prokofiev knowing Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring._ In any case, the matter is academic as far as I'm concerned, I prefer to listen to the _Scythian Suite _over _The Rite_, because I've known the latter for ages, it's been copied in every sci-fi film score under the sun, and basically I'm rather tired of hearing it either as it is or as it's been rehashed by others dozens of times. As I said, Prokofiev's _Scythian Suite _is a very good take-off if there ever was one (& btw, I haven't heard _The Gambler _nor the other two works you mention)



myaskovsky2002 said:


> I hate his first...


But I can guess that you love the rest, or most of the rest, of Prokofiev's music? Let's be positive, Martin! Glass half full (or more than half full), not half empty!!!...


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Whoops, the _Love for Three Oranges_ snippet I posted earlier was only of the part leading up to the march. But of course you want to hear the full-blown march itself!






It's magic.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Air said:


> Whoops, the _Love for Three Oranges_ snippet I posted earlier was only of the part leading up to the march. But of course you want to hear the full-blown march itself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever I hear the march, I put these words to the main melody:

♫ Cuz my name's Sergei ProKOfiev! If you don't like me now, I don't care! ♫ etc.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sid James said:


> Well, my comparison may well be superficial to some degree, but you must admit that the _Scythian Suite (Ala i Lolli) _could not have been composed without Prokofiev knowing Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring._ In any case, the matter is academic as far as I'm concerned, I prefer to listen to the _Scythian Suite _over _The Rite_, because I've known the latter for ages, it's been copied in every sci-fi film score under the sun, and basically I'm rather tired of hearing it either as it is or as it's been rehashed by others dozens of times. As I said, Prokofiev's _Scythian Suite _is a very good take-off if there ever was one (& btw, I haven't heard _The Gambler _nor the other two works you mention)
> 
> But I can guess that you love the rest, or most of the rest, of Prokofiev's music? Let's be positive, Martin! Glass half full (or more than half full), not half empty!!!...


If you're saying that Prokofiev had some influence...I'd say definitely not! He was the real "enfant terrible" I love Prokofiev's music very deeply, the first is not my style...not his either...LOL
The second symphony and the gambler are both awful (IMHO) but for a very different reason...(I don't understand them).

Martin


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If you're going to get into the piano concertos, this is a great set.









If you don't already have Shostakovich's great violin concerto no.1, there are recordings pairing this with the Prokofiev concerto. I have the Sarah Chang EMI CD.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

THIS IS ONE OF THE PARTS I LIKE THE MOST OF WHOLE PROKOFIEV'S :






The adagio of his 5th symphony....Music to dream about

Zdravitsa is a pamphlet to Stalin...(Demagogic/fake?) The words were changed afterwards....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zdravitsa_(Prokofiev)

Martin, a dreamer


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Air said:


> Whoops, the _Love for Three Oranges_ snippet I posted earlier was only of the part leading up to the march. But of course you want to hear the full-blown march itself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just love this opera!

Martin ( I was one year old when Segei died!!!!)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

PROKOFIEV SERGE CENDRILLON LYON (poup‚es) BALLE CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CENDRILLON - BALLE CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CENDRILLON ORCH.SYMPH.LONDRES (DIR. ANDR PRVIN) BALLE DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CINDERELLA - BALLET COMPLET RADIO DE MOSCOU, GENNADI ROZHDESTVENSKY BALLE DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE IVAN LE TERRIBLE - COMPLET BOLSHOI BALLE CASSETTE VIDEO VHS ACHETEE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE LA FLEUR DE PIERRE (SUITE DU BALLET) SUISSE ROMANDE, SILVIO VARVISO BALLE DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE LA FLEUR DE PIERRE, BALLET COMPLET BOLSHOI, ROZHDESTVENSKY BALLE DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE LA FLEUR DE PIERRE, BALLET COMPLET BOLSHOI, ROZHDESTVENSKY BALLE DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2004 
PROKOFIEV SERGE LA FLEUR DE PIERRE, BALLET COMPLET BOLSHOI BALLE DVD 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE LE BOUFON, OP. 21 (BALLET COMPLET) DIR. GENNADI ROZHDESTVENSKY BALLE DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE LE PAS D'ACIER, OP. 41 (BALLET COMPLET) DIR. GENNADI ROZHDESTVENSKY BALLE DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE LE PAS D'ACIER, SUITE DU BALLET ORCH. UTAH , DIR.:MAURICE ABRAVANEL BALLE DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE NUITS EGYPTIENNES - INTEGRALE - BALLE DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE ON THE DNIEPR, OP. 51 (BALLET COMPLET) DIR. GENNADI ROZHDESTVENSKY BALLE DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE ROMEO ET JULIETTE FONTEYN-NUREYEV BALLE CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE ROMEO ET JULIETTE BOLSHOI - ALGIS ZHURAITIS BALLE DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE ROMEO ET JULIETTE - BALLET COMPLET CLEVELAND - DIR. LORIN MAAZEL BALLE DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE ROMEO ET JULIETTE - BALLET COMPLET - BALLE CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE ROMEO ET JULIETTE, EXTRAITS DU BALLET BERLIN, LORIN MAAZEL BALLE DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SUITE ESCITE CHICAGO - A. DORATI BALLE DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SUITE ESCITE KIROV- VALERY GERGIEV BALLE DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE THE PRODIGAL SON OP.46 SCOTTISH NATIONAL ORCH. NEEME JARVI BALLE DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE TRAPEZE EKATERINA MAXIMOVA BALLE DVD 29/10/2010 
PROKOFIEV SERGE IVAN LE TERRIBLE - COMPLET AMBROSSIAN CHORUS - RICCARDO MUTI - ARKHIPOVA, ALTO FILM DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE IVAN LE TERRIBLE - EXTRAITS ORCH. SYMPH. MOSCOU (DIR. ABRAHAM STASSEVITCH) FILM DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE IVAN THE TERRIBLE (FILM MUSIC) OP.116 IRINA ARKHIPOVA - DIR. PHILARMONIA - RICARDO MUTTI FILM DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE 2 RUSSIAN SONGS OP.104 CAROLE FARLEY, SOPRANO ROGER VIGNOLES, PIANO LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE 3 CHILDREN SONGS ALL-UNION RADIO ORCH. LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE 3 CHILDRENS' SONGS OP.68 CAROLE FARLEY, SOPRANO ROGER VIGNOLES, PIANO LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE 3 ROMANCES ALL-UNION RADIO ORCH. LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE 4 SONGS ALL-UNION RADIO ORCH. LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE 5 MELODIES OP.35 CAROLE FARLEY, SOPRANO ROGER VIGNOLES, PIANO LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE 5 POEMS OP.23 CAROLE FARLEY, SOPRANO ROGER VIGNOLES, PIANO LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE FROM 12 RUSSIAN SONGS ALL-UNION RADIO ORCH. LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE THE UGLY DUCKLING OP.18 CAROLE FARLEY, SOPRANO ROGER VIGNOLES, PIANO LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE Eugene Onieguine Edward Downes, cond. melod DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 07/10/2010 
PROKOFIEV SERGE GUERRE ET PAIX KIBKALO, ROSTOVA VIZHNETSKAYA - BOLSHOI, DIR. MELIK-PATCHAYE V OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE GUERRE ET PAIX KIBKALO, ROSTOVA VIZHNETSKAYA - BOLSHOI, DIR. MELIK-PATCHAYE V OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE GUERRE ET PAIX OPRA NATIONALE DE PARIS (GARY BERTINI) - OLGA GURYAKOVA, RO BERT BRUBAKER, ANATOLI KOTCHERGA OPERA DVD 20/02/2004 
PROKOFIEV SERGE GUERRE ET PAIX Gerguiev - St-Petersbourg OPERA DVD 30/07/2004 
PROKOFIEV SERGE GUERRE ET PAIX Russian State Symph Cappelle - Spoleto Festival Orch (Richar d Hickox, cond.) Morozova,Lavender, OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 20/02/2004 
PROKOFIEV SERGE GUERRE ET PAIX Russian State Symphonic Capella - Spoleto Festival orchestra (Richard Hickox) Morozova OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 30/07/2004 
PROKOFIEV SERGE L'AMOUR POUR TROIS ORANGES OPRA NATIONALE ESLOVAINE - DIR. BOGO LESKOVITCH OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE L'AMOUR POUR TROIS ORANGES EN FRAN€AIS - TR‘S NETTE OPERA CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE L'AMOUR POUR TROIS ORANGES EN FRAN€AIS OPERA CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE L'AMOUR POUR TROIS ORANGES MIKHAIL KIT, E. AKIMOV, L. DIADKOVA - KIROV CHORUS AND ORCHE STRA - VALERY GERGIEV, CONDUCTOR OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE L'ANGE DE FEU EN FRAN€AIS- JANE RHODES, XAVIER DEPRAZ - OPRA DE PARIS - D IR. CHARLES BRUCK OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE L'ANGE DE FEU GOTHENBURG SYMPH. DIR. NEEME JARVI (EN RUSSE) OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE L'HISTOIRE D'UN HOMME VRITABLE BOLSHOI - DIR. MARK ERMLER - EVGUENI KIBKALO, GLAFIRA DEOMID OVA OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE L'HISTOIRE D'UN HOMME VRITABLE BOLSHOI - DIR. MARK ERMLER - EVGUENI KIBKALO, GLAFIRA DEOMID OVA OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE LE JOUEUR G. ROZHDESTVENSKY OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE LOVE FOR 3 ORANGES FRANCE OPERA DVD 14/07/2006 
PROKOFIEV SERGE Love for 3 oranges - in Russian - OPERA DVD VIDEO/MUSIQUE GRAVE 08/07/2009 
PROKOFIEV SERGE Love for three oranges Swiss OPERA DVD 27/10/2007 
PROKOFIEV SERGE MADDALENA OP.13 E. WANOVA, MARTYNOV - DIR. G. ROZHDESTVENSKY OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SEMYON KOTKO KIROV OPERA & ORCHESTRA (COND. VALERY GERGIEV) MARINSKY THEA TRE, ST-PETERSBURG OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SIMON KOTKO N.GRESS, T.YANKO,T.TUGARINOVA - RADIO DE LA CCCP - DIR. M. Y UKOV OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE THE BETROTHAL IN A MONASTERY THEATRE STANISLAV DE MOSCOU - IVAN PETROV, NINA ISAKOVA- DIR .:K. ABDULLAYEV OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE THE BETROTHAL IN A MONASTERY BOLSHOI (ALEXANDRE LAZAREV, CONDUCTOR) ALEXEI MASTENNIKOV, V LADIMIR REDKIN OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE THE BETROTHAL IN A MONASTERY KIROV 1996, GERGYEV OPERA DVD 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE THE GAMBLER KIROV CHORUS AND ORCHESTRA (DIR. VALERY GERGIEV) SERGEI ALEX ASHKIN, LIUBOV KAZARNOVSKAYA OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 26/09/2010 
PROKOFIEV SERGE THE GAMBLER ALEXANDER LAZAREV, CONDUCTOR - BOLSHOI - ALEXEI MASLENNIKOV, MAKVALA KASRASHVILI OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 26/09/2010 
PROKOFIEV SERGE THE GAMBLER STAATSKAPELLE BERLIN. DANIEL BERENBOIM, CONDUCTOR OPERA DVD 26/09/2010 
PROKOFIEV SERGE THE GAMBLERS WIESBADEN 1991 OPERA DVD 16/01/2007 
PROKOFIEV SERGE THE GAMBLERS 1966 OPERA DVD 28/05/2007 
PROKOFIEV SERGE ALEXANDRE NEVSKY KIROV- VALERY GERGIEV ORATO DISQUE COMPACT 20/04/2003 
PROKOFIEV SERGE ALEXANDRE NIEVSKY OPERA DE VIENNE, MARIO ROSSI - ANA MARIA IRIARTE, MEZZO ORATO DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE ALEXANDRE NIEVSKY ORCH. SYMPH. DE MONTREAL (DIR. CHARLES DUTOIT) ORATO DISQUE COMPACT 16/06/1999 
PROKOFIEV SERGE BALLADE ABOUT A BOY WHO REMAINED UKNOWN, OP. 93 ROZHDESTVENSKY - IRINA ARKHIPOVA, ALTO ORATO DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE BALLADE ABOUT A BOY WHO REMAINED UNKNOWN OP.93 ROZHDESTVENSKY - IRINA ARKHIPOVA, ALTO ORATO DISQUE COMPACT 29/01/2000 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CANTATE OCTOBRE (COMPLETE) - ORATO DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CHANT DE JOIE - ORATO DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE LA GARDE DE LA PAIX (COMPLET) ROZHDESTVENSKY - IRINA ARKHIPOVA, ALTO ORATO DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE LA GARDE DE LA PAIX, BERCEUSE ROZHDESTVENSKY - IRINA ARKHIPOVA, ALTO ORATO DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE OCTOBRE ORCH. PHIL. MOSCOU (DIR. KIRIL KONDRASHIN) ORATO DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SEPT, ILS SONT SEPT. - ORATO DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE 3 MOUVEMENTS DE ROMEO ET JULIETTE TRANSCRITS POUR PIANO LOUIS LORTIE, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 18/03/2002 
PROKOFIEV SERGE 3 PIECES OP. 59 FREDERIC CHIU, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE 4 PIECES, OP. 32 GYORGY SANDOR, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE 5 SONGS WITHOUT WORDS ALL-UNION RADIO ORCH. SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE 6 PIECES OP. 52 FREDERIC CHIU, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE ALLEGRETTO EN LA MINEUR (1904-05) ABDEL RAHMAN EL BACHA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE ANDANTE FROM PIANO SONATA NO.4 OP.29bis SCOTTISH NATIONAL ORCH. NEEME JARVI SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE ANTHEM FOR MILITARY BAND ROYAL NORTHERN COLLEGE OF MUSIC WIND ORCHESTRA (CLARK RUNDEL L, CONDUCTOR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/04/2004 
PROKOFIEV SERGE AUTOMNAL SKETCHES, OP. 8 NATIONAL SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA OF UKRAINE (THEODORE KUCHAR, CON D.) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/02/2002 
PROKOFIEV SERGE AUTUMNAL RUSSIAN STATE ORCH (COND. VALERI POLYANSKY) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE BALLAD FOR AN UNKNOWN BOY RUSSIAN STATE SYMPH. ORCH (COND. VALERI POLYANKY) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/04/2004 
PROKOFIEV SERGE BORIS GODOUNOV - INTEGRALE - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CHILDREN'S MUSIC RIMMA BOBRITSKAYA , PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 16/09/2004 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CINQ MLODIES POUR VIOLON ET PIANO OP.35b ELMAR OLIVEIRA, VIOLON - ROBERT MCDONALD, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTINO IN G MINOR FOR CELLO AND ORCH OP. 132 NATIONAL SYMPH. ORCHESTRA OF UKRAINE (THEODOR KUCHAR, COND.) #NAME? SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTINO IN G MINOR, OP. 132 RUSSIAN STATE SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA (COND. VALERI POLYANSKY) - VALERI POLYANSKY, CELLO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 30/07/2001 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO IN E MINOR, OP. 58 (FIRST COMPLETE RECORDING) RUSSIAN STATE SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA (COND. VALERI POLYANSKY) - VALERI POLYANSKY, CELLO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 30/07/2001 
PROKOFIEV SERGE Concerto no. 2 for piano and orchestra Yefim Bronfman, piano - Zubin Mehta, conductor SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 19/08/2008 
PROKOFIEV SERGE Concerto no. 4 for piano and orchestra Yefim Bronfman, piano - Zubin Mehta, conductor SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 19/08/2008 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR PIANO NO. 1 RTV SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA OF SLOVENIA (COND. PAUL FREEMAN), JOS HUA PIERCE, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR PIANO NO. 1, OP.10 CONCERTS LAMOUREUX, DIR.:J. MARTINON - ANDOR FOLDES, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR PIANO NO. 1, OP.10 MICHEL BROFF, PIANO - ORCH. LEIPZIG (DIR. KURT MAZUR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR PIANO NO. 1, OP.10 G. ROZHDESTVENSKY - VICTORIA POSTNIKOVA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR PIANO NO. 2 RADIO ALLEMANDE, BADEN-BADEN DIR.: M. GIELEN - FRIEDRICH WUH RER, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR PIANO NO. 2 CZECH PHILARMONIC ORCH. DIR. KAREL ANCERL - BALOGHOVA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR PIANO NO. 2 - SYMPH CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR PIANO NO. 2, OP.16 MICHEL BROFF, PIANO - ORCH. LEIPZIG (DIR. KURT MAZUR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR PIANO NO. 3 EN DO MAJEUR, OP.26 GENNADY ROZHDESTVENSKY, DIR. - NIKOLAI PETROV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR PIANO NO. 3, OP.26 MICHEL BROFF, PIANO - ORCH. LEIPZIG (DIR. KURT MAZUR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR PIANO NO. 4 - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR PIANO NO. 4, OP.53 MICHEL BROFF, PIANO - ORCH. LEIPZIG (DIR. KURT MAZUR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR PIANO NO. 4, OP.53 G. ROZHDESTVENSKY - VICTORIA POSTNIKOVA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR PIANO NO. 5 ORCH. SYMPH. DE LONDRES - LORIN MAAZEL - SVIATOSLAV RICHTER, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR PIANO NO. 5, OP.55 MICHEL BROFF, PIANO - ORCH. LEIPZIG (DIR. KURT MAZUR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR PIANO NO. 5, OP.55 G. ROZHDESTVENSKY - VICTORIA POSTNIKOVA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR VIOLON NO. 1 PHILADELPHIE, DIR. EUGENE ORMANDE - ISAAC STERN, VIOLON SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR VIOLON NO. 1 EN R MAJEUR OP.19 KIEV SYMPH. ORCH. DIR. IGOR BLAZHKOV - VIOLON: ANGELE DUBEAU SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR VIOLON NO. 1 Op. 19 Tedi Papavrami, violon - Orch. Nationale de la Pologne (Dir. Antoni Wit) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 13/05/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR VIOLON NO. 2 PHILADELPHIE, DIR. EUGENE ORMANDE - ISAAC STERN, VIOLON SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR VIOLON NO. 2 WANDA WILKONURSKA SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONCERTO POUR VIOLON NO. 2 Op. 63 Tedi Papavrami, violon - Orch. Nationale de la Pologne (Dir. Antoni Wit) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 13/05/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE CONTES DE LA VIEILLE GRAND-MERE ELENA VARVAROVA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE DEUX PIECES POUR OCTET DE CORDES, OP.11 (1925) PROKOFIEV QUARTET SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE DIVERTIMENTO OP.43 SCOTTISH NATIONAL ORCH. NEEME JARVI SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE DREAMS, OP. 6 NATIONAL SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA OF UKRAINE (THEODORE KUCHAR, CON D.) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/02/2002 
PROKOFIEV SERGE EVGENY ONIEGUINE BOLSHOI, ROZHDESTVENSKY SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 19/10/2010 
PROKOFIEV SERGE EVGENY ONIEGUINE MIKHAIL jUROWSKI (IN RUSSIAN) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/01/2004 
PROKOFIEV SERGE FLOURISH, MIGHTY LAND (ORIGINAL VERSION) RUSSIAN STATE ORCH (COND. VALERI POLYANSKY) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE GAVOTTE, OP.12, NO. 2 SERGE PROKOFIEV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE HAMLET RUSSIAN STATE ORCH (COND. VALERI POLYANSKY) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE IVAN THE TERRIBLE (COMPLETE) RUSSIAN STATE SYMPH. ORCH (COND. VALERI POLYANKY) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/04/2004 
PROKOFIEV SERGE L'AMOUR POUR TROIS ORANGES, SUITE DE L'OPERA CHICAGO - A. DORATI SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE LA DAME DE PIQUE - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE LA RENCONTRE DU DON ET DE LA VOLGA - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE LE LIEUTENANT KIJE CHICAGO - FRITZ REINER SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE LES CONTES DE LA GRAND-MERE, OP. 31 GYORGY SANDOR, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE LIETENANT KIJE, OP.60 ORCH. SYMPH. DE MONTREAL (DIR. CHARLES DUTOIT) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE LIEUTENANT KIJ BERLINER PHILARMONIKER (COND. SEIJI OZAWA) - ANDREAS SCHMIDT , BARITONE SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/04/2001 
PROKOFIEV SERGE LOVE O THREE ORANGES, INTERMEZZO SERGE PROKOFIEV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE MARCH FOR MILITARY BAND STOCKHOLM BAND (GENNADY ROZHDESTVENSKY) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/09/2004 
PROKOFIEV SERGE MARCHE DE L'AMOUR POUR 3 ORANGES ANDOR FOLDES, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE MARCHE MILITAIRE USSR MINISTRY OF DEFENCE SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE MARCHE, OP.12, NO. 1 SERGE PROKOFIEV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE MARCHES FOR MILITARY BAND ROYAL NORTHERN COLLEGE OF MUSIC WIND ORCHESTRA (CLARK RUNDEL L, CONDUCTOR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/04/2004 
PROKOFIEV SERGE MUSIC FOR THE PLAY BORIS GODOUNOV SYMPHONY ORCH. (DIR ALEXANDER FROLOV) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 03/06/1998 
PROKOFIEV SERGE MUSIC FOR THE PLAY HAMLET OP.70BIS USSR MINISTRY OF CULTURE SYMPHONY ORCH. (DIR. EMIN KHACHATUR IAN),DONSKAYA,SOPRANO-BALKOV,BARIT. SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 03/06/1998 
PROKOFIEV SERGE ODE A LA FIN DE LA GUERRE - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE OLD GRANDMOTHER'S TALES OP.31 MARTA DEYANOVA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE OUVERTURE AMERICAINE - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE OUVERTURE RUSSE - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE OUVERTURE RUSSE, OP. 72 CONSERVATOIRE DE PARIS - DIR. JEAN MARTINON SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE OUVERTURE SUR DES THEMES JUIFS ORCH. DE CHAMBRE DE PARIS SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE OUVERTURE SUR DES THEMES JUIFS LEIPZIG - MAZUR SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE OUVERTURE SUR DES THEMES JUIFS, OP.34 MOSCOW VIRTUOSI - VLADIMIR SPIVAKOV, DIRECTEUR SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 29/11/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE Overture on Hebrew themes Yefim Bronfman, piano - Zubin Mehta, conductor SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 19/08/2008 
PROKOFIEV SERGE PETER AND THE WOLF ORCH. METROPOLITAIN (DIR. AGNES GROSSMAN) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 29/01/2000 
PROKOFIEV SERGE PETER AND THE WOLF (NARR. MAUREEN FORRESTER) ORCHESTRE MTROPOLITAIN (DIR. AGNES GROSSMAN) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 07/02/2000 
PROKOFIEV SERGE PIANO CONCERTO NO. 1 ALEXANDRE TORADZE, PIANO - VALERY GERGIEV, COND. KIROV ORCH. SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 30/09/2008 
PROKOFIEV SERGE Piano concerto no. 2 DAGMAR BALOGHOVA, piano - Czech Phil. (Karel Ancerl, cond.) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 30/09/2008 
PROKOFIEV SERGE PIANO CONCERTO NO. 2 ALEXANDRE TORADZE, PIANO - VALERY GERGIEV, COND. KIROV ORCH. SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 30/09/2008 
PROKOFIEV SERGE PIANO CONCERTO NO. 3 ALEXANDRE TORADZE, PIANO - VALERY GERGIEV, COND. KIROV ORCH. SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 30/09/2008 
PROKOFIEV SERGE PIANO CONCERTO NO. 4 ALEXANDRE TORADZE, PIANO - VALERY GERGIEV, COND. KIROV ORCH. SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 30/09/2008 
PROKOFIEV SERGE PIANO CONCERTO NO. 5 ALEXANDRE TORADZE, PIANO - VALERY GERGIEV, COND. KIROV ORCH. SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 30/09/2008 
PROKOFIEV SERGE PIANO SONATA NO. 7 SVIATOSLAV RICHTER, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/05/2001 
PROKOFIEV SERGE PIKOVAAYA DAMA MIKHAIL jUROWSKI (IN RUSSIAN) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 09/01/2004 
PROKOFIEV SERGE POEME DE FETE - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE PRELUDE, OP. 12, NO.7 SERGE PROKOFIEV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE PUSHKINIANA (ORCH. SUITE) RUSSIAN STATE SYMPH. ORCH(DMITRI YABLONSKY, COND) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/09/2003 
PROKOFIEV SERGE QUATOR NO.1 OP.50 CHILINGIRIAN QUARTETT SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE QUATOR NO.2 OP.92 CHILINGIRIAN QUARTETT SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE QUATRE TUDES , OP.2 ABDEL RAHMAN EL BACHA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/05/1999 
PROKOFIEV SERGE QUATRE PIECES OP. 32 ELENA VARVAROVA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE QUATRE PIECES POUR PIANO OP.3 ABDEL RAHMAN EL BACHA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE QUATRE PIECES POUR PIANO, OP.4 ABDEL RAHMAN EL BACHA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/05/1999 
PROKOFIEV SERGE QUINTETTE POUR CLARINETTE, HAUT BOIS, VIOLON, ALTO ET CONTREBASSE ORCH. DE CHAMBRE DE PARIS SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE RIGAUDON, OP.12, NO. 2 SERGE PROKOFIEV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE ROMEO ET JULIETTE BOLSHOI BALLET SYMPH DVD 27/10/2007 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SARCAMS, OP.17, NO. 1 & 2 SERGE PROKOFIEV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SCHERZO EN R MAJEUR (1904-05) ABDEL RAHMAN EL BACHA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SCHERZO, OP.12, NO. 10 SERGE PROKOFIEV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATA FOR FLUTE AND PIANO OP. 94 ANDR-GILLES DUCHEMIN, FLUTE - MARIO DUCHEMIN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 18/03/2002 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATA FOR FLUTE OP. 94 MANUELA WIESLER, FLUTE - ROLAND PONTINEN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 20/04/2009 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATA NO. 2 IN D POUR VIOLON ET PIANO, OP. 94 BIS STEVEN STARYK, VIOLON - M. BERNARDI, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATA NO. 6 SVIATOSLAV RICHTER, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATA NO.1 MURRAY MCLACHLAN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 01/05/2006 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATA NO.2 MURRAY MCLACHLAN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 01/05/2006 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATA NO.3 MURRAY MCLACHLAN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 01/05/2006 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATA NO.4 MURRAY MCLACHLAN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 01/05/2006 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATA NO.5 MURRAY MCLACHLAN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 01/05/2006 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATA NO.6 MURRAY MCLACHLAN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 01/05/2006 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATA NO.7 MURRAY MCLACHLAN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 01/05/2006 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATA NO.8 MURRAY MCLACHLAN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 01/05/2006 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATA NO.9 MURRAY MCLACHLAN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 01/05/2006 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATA OP. 56 ARRANGED FOR VIOLIN AND CELLO BY DAVID OISTRACH ELEONORA TUROVSKY, VIOLIN - YULI TUROVSKY, CELLO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 16/09/2004 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE NO. 1 IN F POUR VIOLON ET PIANO, OP. 80 STEVEN STARYK, VIOLON - M. BERNARDI, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 22/05/1999 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE NO. 1 IN F POUR VIOLON ET PIANO, OP. 80 ABDEL RAHMAN EL BACHA, PIANO - GAETANE PROUVOST, VIOLON SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 22/05/1999 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE NO. 1 POUR VIOLON ET PIANO OP.80 ELMAR OLIVEIRA, VIOLON - ROBERT MCDONALD, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE NO. 1 POUR VIOLON ET PIANO OP.80 SHLOMO MINTZ, VIOLON - YEFIM BRONTZMAN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE NO. 2 POUR VIOLON ET PIANO OP.94a ELMAR OLIVEIRA, VIOLON - ROBERT MCDONALD, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE NO. 2 POUR VIOLON ET PIANO OP.94a SHLOMO MINTZ, VIOLON - YEFIM BRONTZMAN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE NO.1 POUR PIANO ET VIOLON OP.80 GYORGY TEREBESI, VIOLON - MICHEL FOURNIER, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE POUR CELLO ET PIANO M. ROSTROPOVITCH, CELLO - SVIATOSLAV RICHTER, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE POUR CELLO ET PIANO OP.119 YO-YO MA, CELLO EMANUEL AX, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE POUR PIANO NO. 1 ABDEL RAHMAN EL BACHA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE POUR PIANO NO. 2, OP.14 IVAN PETROV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE POUR PIANO NO. 2, OP.14 YEFIM BRONFMAN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 16/01/2000 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE POUR PIANO NO. 3 ELENA VARVAROVA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE POUR PIANO NO. 3, OP.28, FROM OLD NOTEBOOOKS YEFIM BRONFMAN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 16/01/2000 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE POUR PIANO NO. 4 GYORGY SANDOR, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE POUR PIANO NO. 5 GYORGY SANDOR, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE POUR PIANO NO. 5, OP.38 YEFIM BRONFMAN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 16/01/2000 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE POUR PIANO NO. 6 ELENA VARVAROVA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE POUR PIANO NO. 7 JORGE ZULUETA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE POUR PIANO NO. 8, OP.84 LAZAR BERMAN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE POUR PIANO NO. 9, OP.103 IVAN PETROV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATE POUR PIANO NO. 9, OP.103 YEFIM BRONFMAN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 16/01/2000 
PROKOFIEV SERGE Sonate pour violon seul Op. 115 Tedi Papavrami, violon SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 13/05/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONATINAS 1 & 2 OP. 54 FREDERIC CHIU, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SONG: OF YOUR DAYS, OP. 76 - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SUGGESTION DIABOLIQUE BENNO MOISEYEVITCH, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SUMMER DAY ORCH. METROPOLITAIN (DIR. AGNES GROSSMAN) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 29/01/2000 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SUMMER DAY ORCHESTRE MTROPOLITAIN (DIR. AGNES GROSSMAN) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 07/02/2000 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONIC SONG OP.57 SCOTTISH NATIONAL ORCH. NEEME JARVI SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONIE CONCERTANTE, OP. 125 ORCH. PHIL. ROYAL - SIR MALCOM SARGENT; M. ROSTROPOVITCH, CE LLO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONIE CONCERTANTE, OP. 125 RUSSIAN STATE ORCH (COND. VALERI POLYANSKY) - ALEXANDER IVAS HKIN, CELLO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONIE CONCERTANTE, OP. 125 NATIONAL SYMPH. ORCHESTRA OF UKRAINE (THEODOR KUCHAR, COND.) #NAME? SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONIE NO. 1 (CLASSIQUE) ORCH. SYMPH. DE NEW YORK, DIR.LEONARD BERNSTEIN SYMPH CASSETTE AUDIO-ACH ETEE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONIE NO. 2 OP. 40 RUSSIAN STATE ORCH (COND. VALERI POLYANSKY) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONIE NO. 2, OP. 40 BOLSHOI, ROZHDESTVENSKY SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONIE NO. 3 ORCH. UTAH , DIR.:MAURICE ABRAVANEL SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONIE NO. 3 ORCH. ROYAL CONCERTGEBOUW AMSTERDAM (DIR. KIRILL KONDRASHIN) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONIE NO. 4 OP. 47/112 ORCH. SYMPH. MOSCOU - DIR. GENNADY ROZHDESTVENSKY SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONIE NO. 5 ISRAEL PHILARMONIC - DIR.LEONARD BERNSTEIN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONIE NO. 5 NATIONAL SYMPHONY ORCH OF UKRAINE (COND. THEDORE KUCHAR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/03/2000 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONIE NO. 5 EN SI BEMOL MAJEUR, OP. 100 ORCH DE LA RADIO DANOISE, DIR. ERIK TUXEN SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONIE NO. 6, OP. 111 RADIO DE MOSCOU, GENNADI ROZHDESTVENSKY SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONIE NO. 7 CONSERVATOIRE DE PARIS - DIR. JEAN MARTINON SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONIE NO. 7 ORCH. METROPOLITAIN (DIR. AGNES GROSSMAN) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 29/01/2000 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONIETTA - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONIETTE AMBROSSIAN CHORUS - RICCARDO MUTI - ARKHIPOVA, ALTO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONY NO. 1 (CLASSICAL) BERLINER PHILARMONIKER (COND. SEIJI OZAWA) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/04/2001 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONY NO. 1 IN D MAJOR OP. 25 (CLASSICAL) NATIONAL SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA OF UKRAINE (THEODORE KUCHAR, CON D.) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/02/2002 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONY NO. 2 BERLINER PHILARMONIKER (COND. SEIJI OZAWA) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/04/2001 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONY NO. 2 IN D MINOR, OP. 40 NATIONAL SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA OF UKRAINE (THEODORE KUCHAR, CON D.) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/02/2002 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONY NO. 3 BERLINER PHILARMONIKER (COND. SEIJI OZAWA) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/04/2001 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONY NO. 4 BERLINER PHILARMONIKER (COND. SEIJI OZAWA) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/04/2001 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONY NO. 5 BERLINER PHILARMONIKER (COND. SEIJI OZAWA) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/04/2001 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONY NO. 6 BERLINER PHILARMONIKER (COND. SEIJI OZAWA) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/04/2001 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONY NO. 7 ORCHESTRE MTROPOLITAIN (DIR. AGNES GROSSMAN) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 07/02/2000 
PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONY NO. 7 BERLINER PHILARMONIKER (COND. SEIJI OZAWA) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/04/2001 
PROKOFIEV SERGE TALES OF A GRANDMOTHER VLADIMIR SOFRONITZKY, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 15/01/2011 
PROKOFIEV SERGE TALES OF THE OLD GRANDMOTHER, OP.31, NO. 3 SERGE PROKOFIEV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE THE FIELD OF THE DEAD ALL-UNION RADIO ORCH. SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
PROKOFIEV SERGE THE YEAR 1941, OP.90 (SYMPHONIC SUITE) NATIONAL SYMPHONY ORCH OF UKRAINE (COND. THEDORE KUCHAR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/03/2000 
PROKOFIEV SERGE TOCCATA, OP.11 SERGE PROKOFIEV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE TROIS MARCHES OP.69 USSR MINISTRY OF DEFENCE SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE TWO PUSHKIN WALTZES, OP. 120 NATIONAL SYMPH. ORCHESTRA OF UKRAINE (THEODOR KUCHAR, COND.) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE VIOLIN CONCERTO NO. 1 DAVID OISTRACH, VIOLIN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/10/2007 
PROKOFIEV SERGE VISION FUGITIVES OP.22 MARTA DEYANOVA, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE VISION FUGITIVES OP.22 MICHEL BROFF, PIANO SYMPH 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE WALTZ SUITE, OP.110 USSR RADIO AND TV LARGE SYMPH. ORCH. (DIR GENNADI ROZHDESTVE NSKY) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 03/06/1998 
PROKOFIEV SERGE WINTER BONFIRE ORCH. METROPOLITAIN (DIR. AGNES GROSSMAN) SYMPH 29/01/2000 
PROKOFIEV SERGE WINTER BONFIRE ORCHESTRE MTROPOLITAIN (DIR. AGNES GROSSMAN) SYMPH 07/02/2000 
PROKOFIEV SERGE ZDRAVITSA (HAIL TO STALIN) RUSSIAN STATE ORCH (COND. VALERI POLYANSKY) 28/03/1997 
PROKOFIEV SERGE ZDRAVITSA (HAIL TO STALIN) -


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONY NO. 1 (CLASSICAL) BERLINER PHILARMONIKER (COND. SEIJI OZAWA) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/04/2001
> PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONY NO. 2 BERLINER PHILARMONIKER (COND. SEIJI OZAWA) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/04/2001
> PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONY NO. 3 BERLINER PHILARMONIKER (COND. SEIJI OZAWA) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/04/2001
> PROKOFIEV SERGE SYMPHONY NO. 4 BERLINER PHILARMONIKER (COND. SEIJI OZAWA) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/04/2001
> ...


Really, ought this Seiji Ozawa be recommended  ?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Really, ought this Seiji Ozawa be recommended. He's very dynamic...and for Prokofiev...he has to be.

I like this guy...I prefer the Russians for the Russians (ex. Rozhdesvenstky, Gergiev), but this japanese guy is a good alternative for me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Myaskovsky, what's you opinion on Neeme Jarvi with RSNO conducting Prokofiev (russian composers in general)?


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

You could try the Visions Fugitives, a set of twenty fairly early piano miniatures. Some are quite 'experimental' and tonally ambiguous, giving them a somewhat fleeting and mysterious character, much in line with the set's title.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good recording of his 2nd Violin Concerto? Just watched the performance at last year's Proms, with the BBC Symphony Orchestra of Wales with Daniel Hope the soloist - it was interesting enough for me to want to buy, and this would be my first violin concerto (not enamoured of the form to date!)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Violin concerto No. 1 is magical 





Symphony No. 7 in C# minor





Lieutenant Kije suite -- very direct 'Russian Folk' based music, look for a recording *with a Baritone SINGING the two segments which were originally songs, the Romance and Troika* (There is a fine one with Seiji Ozawa conducting the Boston Symphony)
Romance





Sonata for Flute and Piano (I recommend the recording as presented in this link)





Sonata for Flute and Piano

The ballet Chout, now only in a suite form.

Overture on Hebrew Themes, for clarinet, piano and string quartet.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Can anyone recommend a good recording of his 2nd Violin Concerto? Just watched the performance at last year's Proms, with the BBC Symphony Orchestra of Wales with Daniel Hope the soloist - it was interesting enough for me to want to buy, and this would be my first violin concerto (not enamoured of the form to date!)


I really like the Itzhak Perlman recording.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Can anyone recommend a good recording of his 2nd Violin Concerto? Just watched the performance at last year's Proms, with the BBC Symphony Orchestra of Wales with Daniel Hope the soloist - it was interesting enough for me to want to buy, and this would be my first violin concerto (not enamoured of the form to date!)


Get the Heifetz recording of the Prokofiev #2 Violin Concerto. Highly recommended!


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

I really like the Romeo & Julliet ballet, but I am not too much into Prokofiev. I don't know if it is the right thing to get you into him.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bas said:


> I really like the Romeo & Julliet ballet, but I am not too much into Prokofiev. I don't know if it is the right thing to get you into him.


Sure it is! It's great music. Very accessible. I recommend the Andre Previn recording.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Piano concerto 3 - Argerich, Graffman or Janis all great.
Piano concerto 1 - Argerich or Graffman
Piano concerto 5 - Richtet
Violin concerto 1 - Mintz
Violin concerto 2 - Heifetz (he never played no 1) - phenomenal!
Symphony 5 - Karajan
Sinfonia concertante for cello - Chung or Rostropovich
Romeo and Juliet - Ozawa


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Can anyone recommend a good recording of his 2nd Violin Concerto? Just watched the performance at last year's Proms, with the BBC Symphony Orchestra of Wales with Daniel Hope the soloist - it was interesting enough for me to want to buy, and this would be my first violin concerto (not enamoured of the form to date!)


I really like Maxim Vengerov's recordings. He did the complete concertos by Prokofiev and Shostakovich, two each, but as "mixed bags." Rather than one composer per CD, he did their first concertos on one CD, and their second concertos on the other.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Piano concerto 3 - Argerich, Graffman or Janis all great.
> Piano concerto 1 - Argerich or Graffman
> Piano concerto 5 - Richtet
> Violin concerto 1 - Mintz
> ...


Yefim Bronfman's recordings of both the complete sonatas and complete concertos are excellent. Maxim Vengerov's performances of the violin concertos are wonderful.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

DavidA said:


> Piano concerto 1 & 3 *Graffman*
> Violin concerto 1 - Mintz


A hearty seconding of those above selected recommends.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

His _Symphony-Concerto_ for cello and orchestra is very good, and for some reason, not terribly well own (e.g. Shostakovich's 1st cello concerto is much better known). Both violin concertos are very good. His most accessible symphonies seem to be #1, #5, and #7, and #5 is a masterpiece. Piano concertos #1-4 at least are good (I don't care for #5), but for some reason #1 and #3 are much better-known than #2 and #4. His cello sonata is excellent. His music for _Lieutenant Kije_ is fun. His music for _Alexander Nevsky_ is excellent. I'm pretty sure he wrote a flute sonata (it may have been from another instrument and then transcribed, by him) that is very good. The suite from his ballet _Cinderella_ is good.

I also love the suites from _Romeo and Juliet_. I've never seen or listened to either _Romeo and Juliet_ or _Cinderella_ in their entirety, so I don't know if the ballets contain any good music that is not in the suites.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

spradlig said:


> His _Symphony-Concerto_ for cello and orchestra is very good, and for some reason, not terribly well own (e.g. Shostakovich's 1st cello concerto is much better known). Both violin concertos are very good. His most accessible symphonies seem to be #1, #5, and #7, and #5 is a masterpiece. Piano concertos #1-4 at least are good (I don't care for #5), but for some reason #1 and #3 are much better-known than #2 and #4. His cello sonata is excellent. His music for _Lieutenant Kije_ is fun. His music for _Alexander Nevsky_ is excellent. I'm pretty sure he wrote a flute sonata (it may have been from another instrument and then transcribed, by him) that is very good. The suite from his ballet _Cinderella_ is good.
> 
> I also love the suites from _Romeo and Juliet_. I've never seen or listened to either _Romeo and Juliet_ or _Cinderella_ in their entirety, so I don't know if the ballets contain any good music that is not in the suites.


You should hear/see piano concerto 5 live. I didn't care much for it either until I went to a live performance, it really took me away! Piano concerto 2 is my favorite though, and I guess its the most emotional/romantic one, great combination of goose bumbs and tears.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Get the Heifetz recording of the Prokofiev #2 Violin Concerto. Highly recommended!


The one with Lenigrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Evgeny Mravinsky?

(I found two others!)



violadude said:


> I really like the Itzhak Perlman recording.


This one...Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim?


----------



## stevederekson (Jan 5, 2014)

Op. 18 The Ugly Duckling


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> The one with Lenigrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Evgeny Mravinsky?
> 
> (I found two others!)
> 
> This one...Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim?


The Heifetz recording of the Prokofiev second violin concerto is with Charles Munch leading the Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

So, thanks for the recommendations for the 2nd Violin Concerto, but when I got to the store, I was diverted onto the 5th Symphony - also seen at the Proms - and bought Marin Alsop conducting the Sao Paulo Symphony! It's devilish fun. I haven't the faintest idea how to describe what's going on in musical terms, but the man alternates between melancholic and mischievous.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

You can't go wrong with the 5th Symphony!


----------

